# Lesson learned - work flow



## kweinert (Dec 9, 2016)

OK, so the garage to shop project has been on a temporary hold as I needed to get the new shed built to comply with HOA timeframes. That's all built aside from shingling (the tar paper is up so it's weatherproof) and it's too cold to paint. Eventually I want to run a single power line out there so I can charge the weedwhacker and have a light out there. I'll add that as part of the subpanel upgrade in the shop.

So, given the state of the shop I still have 14 bottle stoppers on order for Christmas (2 from a trade at WB) and I started working on them. 

What I discovered at this point in time is that planning your workflow is more important when you only have 1 outlet to work from.

I lost track of how many times I switched the drill, disk sander, and bandsaw in and out of that one plug.

If I hadn't had to unplug and plug those three machines as I worked through cutting and drilling the blanks I would not have realized how inefficient I was being.

Just a note on something you may want to pay attention to if you're working on doing multiple items.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2016)

Depending on the amp rating for that outlet, I have a couple 3 foot pigtails with a three outlet socket on one end that the roofers forgot when they did our house. I love being able to plug in 3 tools at once even though I'll only use one at a time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2016)

My shop only has 4 outlets, 2 boxes total. I also have a couple of 3 plug pigtails, that's how the shop runs. The only time I have more than one tool running at once is something in conjunction with the dust collector so it's not a problem. Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2016)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Over-Load-...on-Cord-with-Built-In-Circuit-Breaker/1135915

Had the same problem. That rectified a lot of it!!! While I have outlets, I have none at my work stations since I'm out in the middle of the room. That extension cord has definitely been worth every penny I spent on it.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 10, 2016)

Well, mine is only temporary. Have to get some work done before I have time to get the electrical done in the shop so I'm 'roughing' it at the moment.

It was just an observation that when your resources are more limited it pays to spend more time figuring out what you want to do and what order makes it the easiest.

Some good ideas given though, thanks.


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 10, 2016)

My woodturning studio gets a fire inspection every other year here in south Florida. I know what to "hide" before the inspector shows up. Guy next door got wrote up fer havin an extension cord with a head that 3 things can be plugged in. He was told extension cords can only have one plug in spot.


----------

